# ciaooooooo!!!



## staceylee (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi all,

My name is Stacey and I am an American student currently studying in the UK and will be finishing the second half of my Masters in Siena. I am looking to work and live in Italy permanently once I finish my studies. If there are any American expats staying in Siena or Florence, please drop me a line!!

 Stacey


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, staceylee! I copied your thread here, to the Italy forum, where you are more likely to get a response from people currently living in Italy.


----------

